

I don't want to work on just anything - dreadpirateryan
http://tmblr.co/ZggTQxBXqpZ7

======
stfu
Not really sure about that posting. Looks like the person needs others to tell
"what matters".

~~~
dreadpirateryan
At work, it's not always clear what matters. I'm talking about the big things,
not the little day-to-day stuff. I can always find things to do.

